# How often should you weed & feed?



## Tom M

What are the rules here? Spring & Fall only? I have a bad mix of crabgrass, clovers, dandelions ect. I did some power raking with a steel rake then did the weed & feed. Timing was good with rain and everything. Killed the dandelions and some crabgrass. Wondering if I should hit it again or even throw some seed in arear that the rake pulled out.


----------



## overanalyze

Use Scott's! Early spring use the turf builder with Halts. Early and late summer use regular turf builder (if it's not to dry), then mid to late fall hit it with the winterizer. The best weed protection is a healthy lawn. Thick grass will actually snuff out weeds! Also when you cut your grass, try not to take more than a third of the height off at once. Do not bag. The tips of the grass have nitrogen in them which promotes a green lawn.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

overanalyze said:


> Use Scott's! Early spring use the turf builder with Halts. Early and late summer use regular turf builder (if it's not to dry), then mid to late fall hit it with the winterizer. The best weed protection is a healthy lawn. Thick grass will actually snuff out weeds! Also when you cut your grass, try not to take more than a third of the height off at once. Do not bag. The tips of the grass have nitrogen in them which promotes a green lawn.


Nice! That's solid advice. I'm going to be trying it.


----------



## loneframer

Pre-emergents in the early Spring for Crabgrass. Systemic herbicides for broadleaf weeds as needed.

I put down Scott's step 1 as soon as the Forsythia's bloom in early Spring. Broadleaf weeds get spot treated with Ortho Weed 'N' Feed as needed until 5-6 weeks after the initial Scott's application, then Step 2 goes down on wet lawn. The product needs to stick to weed leaves to be fully effective.

I have mostly cool season grasses, so Summer feeding is very light, with an insect control.

I finish the season with a heavy Fall feeding and once the weather gets cooler core aeration, liming and overseading.

Finally, a Winter feeding to help the grass store energy for an early greenup in the Spring.

The pale green grass along the driveway is annual Bluegrass....and my thorn in the side. Having a tough time getting rid of it.


----------



## Tom M

Looks good Lone.


----------



## overanalyze

Nice yard Lone! And always edge sidewalks and concrete drives!


----------



## EMINNYS

All of the above is the same formula I am using....


----------



## overanalyze

EMINNYS said:


> All of the above is the same formula I am using....


Wow!! Great property!! I love green fluffy grass!


----------



## EMINNYS

overanalyze said:


> Wow!! Great property!! I love green fluffy grass!


Thanks,
You should see the front yard!!


----------



## hdavis

What to use and when depends on your location and the type of grass you grow. Same weather, same grass, use the same treatment that works for others.


----------



## Blade Runners

For crabgrass, clovers, and dandelions look for weed and feed products that contain Mesotrione. Wonderful stuff! It is both pre and post emergent so it will prevent weed seed germination as well as kill existing weeds.

Clover is tough because it has a waxy surface. Usually a surficant is added to make the herbacide stick when trying to kill clovers.


----------

